# Retired seeing eye dog



## desandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

I adoped a career change dog about a month ago. We're starting obedience classes tomorrow, but the problem is that he just doesn't get tricks. He just gives me the "What are you smoking, Lady?" look. For example: play dead. He behaves as if- "That nutjob keeps giving me treats for laying on my side and telling me some weird word. I'm going to go lay over here now. Crazy."

He just does not get it. Any help?

Thanks-


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Rach -
Remember that taking in a retired Working Dog like a Guide is not always easy to teach "strange" things too. For SO many years they were taught and drilled to do one task and definately NOT to do things out of the norm. Give him time and let his bond first before asking him to do anything silly. Let him retire to be a dog first but even then, he may have had the drives drilled out of him.

Tina


----------



## desandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Tina, 

I think you're right. Every day he gets a little goofier, so it may just be a matter of time.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Give up the tricks.
My therapy dog HATES it. My shepherd cannot learn them fast enough.
Why force it. We are all individuals as are our dogs.


----------

